# SS 3A State Champs!



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry Stuart -- gotta brag it up a little! What a great win to wrap up a great season! 25-1. That's pretty respectable, even for a deplorable like you!

https://www.sltrib.com/sports/2020/02/23/south-sevier-rallies-past/

https://www.deseret.com/sports/2020...l-cassie-johnson-south-sevier-championship-3a


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

You have Family on the Team? Reading the article that sounds like a fun game to watch.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome - congrats!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Way to go! That's awesome. OOO°)OO


Now he can get back to discussing how to magically "fix" our deer herd and whether some guys run-of-the-mill rainbow is a cuttbow.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Good work W2U. 

Congrats!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That's awesome. Congrats wyoming2utah. I'm sure that is about the best feeling there is!


----------

